
What's coming in Go 1.12 [slides] - guessmyname
https://blog.myitcv.io/gopherjs_examples_sites/present/?url=https://raw.githubusercontent.com/mvdan/talks/master/2018/go1.12-pre.slide&hideAddressBar=true
======
rollulus
How many Go versions is it going to take for that slide viewer to work on
mobile?

~~~
pilif
Swipe left to advance a slide. Swipe right to go back.

~~~
freyir
That’s not the problem.

The problem is I can only see about 50% of the slide, and pinch-to-zoom
doesn’t work.

~~~
pilif
It’s fine in landscape

------
ainar-g
Direct link to the _draft_ release notes:
[https://tip.golang.org/doc/go1.12](https://tip.golang.org/doc/go1.12).

~~~
weberc2
Looks like a very minor release. No changes to the language spec and the
changes to the standard library are all marked "minor". The most significant
thing is the deprecation of `godoc`'s command-line features in favor of `go
doc` (maybe someone with more info could explain the difference between the
tools or the rationale for having two similarly named tools and why the CLI
features are moving from one and into the other?).

~~~
tptacek
Changes to the language spec? It's 1.11->1.12, not 1.11->2.0.

~~~
weberc2
It looks like you're trying to point out an inconsistency with my post, but
I'm not seeing it. My observation, "No changes to the language spec" is
entirely consistent with my claim, "a very minor release" and your
observation, "It's 1.11->1.12, not 1.11->2.0".

~~~
tptacek
It's _literally_ a minor release. That's what an increment in the numbers on
the right of the decimal point means.

~~~
weberc2
Is this a bad attempt at pedantry? “Minor” WRT version numbers doesn’t mean
“boring” or “insignificant”. Go introduced modules in a minor version, for
example. Other minor versions cut GC pause times considerably. Others improved
compile times a bunch. It’s pretty clear that the aforementioned changes are
all more significant/interesting than anything in 1.12.

------
mholt
TLS 1.3 support, strangely omitted from these slides:
[https://github.com/golang/go/issues/9671](https://github.com/golang/go/issues/9671)

~~~
mlindner
I find it curious they implemented it themselves instead of using a standard
library like OpenSSL/LibreSSL.

~~~
TheDong
They implement everything themselves, in part so you can build truly static
libraries without paying the _significant_ cgo tax.

The biggest thing they implemented themselves is effectively their own linux
libc (including dns and networking stack).

This results in wonderful bugs like them not having a working POSIX Setuid [0]
because that's implemented correctly in libc, not the linux syscall of the
same name. This release also contains the UserHomeDir function which is
another example where they didn't use libc and thus implemented it
incorrectly.

You have to justify using any outside libraries in the go stdlib because right
now there are no required external dependencies, so adding one is a very high
bar indeed.

[0]:
[https://github.com/golang/go/issues/1435](https://github.com/golang/go/issues/1435)

------
Thaxll
runtime: non-cooperative goroutine preemption
github.com/golang/go/issues/24543

HUGE deal for large companies Possible for certain code patterns to bully the
runtime Redesign the runtime to remove those edge cases

wow.

------
the_clarence
Doesn’t work on mobile

------
mockindignant
This site is horrible on mobile. Probably the worst I have ever seen. Totally
unusable.

~~~
ainar-g
Plain text version here:
[https://raw.githubusercontent.com/mvdan/talks/master/2018/go...](https://raw.githubusercontent.com/mvdan/talks/master/2018/go1.12-pre.slide).

Also, it is an issue:
[https://github.com/golang/go/issues/27026](https://github.com/golang/go/issues/27026).
Marked as "help wanted".

~~~
tyingq
The issue isn't describing what I see on Android. It's chopped off on the left
and I can't zoom out. Not usable at all. As mentioned elsewhere, forcing the
desktop view is better.

~~~
mattnewton
Forcing the desktop view is still pretty unusable on iOS Safari for me.

~~~
tyingq
Forcing desktop "works" in portrait mode on my Android, but the text is pretty
small. Landscape is cut off.

Interesting though, that iOS Safari is borked too. Did they just take wild
guesses on the mobile css and hope for the best?

------
alexandernst
Is the GOPATH bullshit gone already?

~~~
Skunkleton
[https://github.com/golang/go/wiki/Modules](https://github.com/golang/go/wiki/Modules)

------
alexandernst
Completely unreadable on a phone. And the entire thing is 3 slides, from which
the first one is the title and the last one are the credits and links.

